# Snake tank



## Layko (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, could anybody tell me where can I find a fish tank with an open lid like on this movie (2:05) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYY1MF_RWvA&t=122s 

I have been looking for something similar for a few days but couldn't find anything, I am finding either a small exo-terra or wooden vivariums. The tank is supposed to be for a snake either corn or royal, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Hog (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, the fish tank in that video is just that, a fish tank (Aside from a mesh lid)
It is in no way suitable for a snake. 
Look for a wooden vivarium with sliding glass doors around the 4 foot mark for your chosen species, then budget maybe an additional £100 for the correct heating setup.


----------



## Layko (Feb 13, 2017)

Could you explain why it is not suitable for a snake? It's not the first time I see this opinion but every single movie, guide etc. on youtube has glass terrariums like the one above. I am a bit confused now, I heard it's a bit harder to keep proper humidity but not suitable..?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Layko said:


> Could you explain why it is not suitable for a snake? It's not the first time I see this opinion but every single movie, guide etc. on youtube has glass terrariums like the one above. I am a bit confused now, I heard it's a bit harder to keep proper humidity but not suitable..?




To be fair .... wooden vivs , are I guess , easier to heat and easier to regulate the humidity BUT it is possible to use glass tanks / vivs for snakes . I have three glass vivs and about 20 wooden ones for what it's worth . 

Glass vivs are actually fabulous for high humidity setups like BRBs and many use them for dart frogs and the like .

I simply glued a piece of black Perspex on top of the mesh lid so it was nice and secure and it held moisture great .- looked fabulous as well .

Also being glass there's no chance if it rotting away . ... 

I used sticky- backed heat mats on bases of two of the vivs and to raise the temps I saw the tip about standing the tank on some tinfoil which reflects / deflects any lost heat back up into the glass Viv .

Have a read online about glass vivs / tanks and snakes ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hog (Feb 11, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> To be fair .... wooden vivs , are I guess , easier to heat and easier to regulate the humidity BUT it is possible to use glass tanks / vivs for snakes . I have three glass vivs and about 20 wooden ones for what it's worth .
> 
> Glass vivs are actually fabulous for high humidity setups like BRBs and many use them for dart frogs and the like .
> 
> ...


Yes I agree, glass vivs/tanks are ideal for amphibians/turtles etc. We have used them ourselves.


----------



## Hog (Feb 11, 2014)

Layko said:


> Could you explain why it is not suitable for a snake? It's not the first time I see this opinion but every single movie, guide etc. on youtube has glass terrariums like the one above. I am a bit confused now, I heard it's a bit harder to keep proper humidity but not suitable..?


As already explained, there are much better options, which will hold heat and humidity more effectively.
YouTube videos don't exclusively recommended the use of a fish tank style viv.
I've offered my advice, now it's up to you to continue your research and choose the enclosure that suits your reptiles needs.
Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Hog (Feb 11, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> To be fair .... wooden vivs , are I guess , easier to heat and easier to regulate the humidity BUT it is possible to use glass tanks / vivs for snakes . I have three glass vivs and about 20 wooden ones for what it's worth .
> 
> Glass vivs are actually fabulous for high humidity setups like BRBs and many use them for dart frogs and the like .
> 
> ...


Just to make the OP aware that should he choose the heat mat/glass enclosure route, there is a risk of the glass cracking due to the heat generated by the mat !


----------



## Layko (Feb 13, 2017)

Well I think I will go for a wooden vivarium. The glass one looks much better in my opinion but it's too dificult to get a proper lid and I don't any issues with humidity.

Just last question, do I understand correctly that a heating mat should be on the same side as a bulb?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Antaresia said:


> Just to make the OP aware that should he choose the heat mat/glass enclosure route, there is a risk of the glass cracking due to the heat generated by the mat !




I've never experienced this kind of issue so I can't comment . I read of a case of it happening but the guy admitted that the was no gap between the tank and the base unit . It seems that may be a possible explanation in some instances .


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Layko said:


> Could you explain why it is not suitable for a snake? It's not the first time I see this opinion but every single movie, guide etc. on youtube has glass terrariums like the one above. I am a bit confused now, I heard it's a bit harder to keep proper humidity but not suitable..?


Let me back up what others are saying. A glass fish tank is not suitable for keeping a snake for several reasons. One is that they offer little or no ventilation, so over time the air at the bottom level can become stale. Second, they don't hold the heat, so are expensive and inefficient to run. Thirdly, they are difficult to secure, and most snakes can easily escape from them. Lastly, they are expensive compared to traditional glass fronted wooden vivariums of similar sizes. 




Layko said:


> Just last question, do I understand correctly that a heating mat should be on the same side as a bulb?


To heat a vivarium suitable for a royal and even a corn snake a ceramic heater, well guarded, placed at one end of a 48" x 15" x 21" glass fronted wooden vivarium, and controlled by a pulse proportional thermostat would be the better option.

The reasons for suggesting a ceramic over a mat for a heavy bodied snake such as a royal have been well documented in threads on the snake section of this forum, so I won't repeat the information here.

There is no real right way to keep snakes, but there are plenty of wrong ways, but these are subjective to the individuals point of view. It's down to you if you take on board the advice from others, many of which have like myself been keeping snakes for 30 years or more, or do your own thing and learn the hard way, hopefully not at the expense of the welfare of the snakes.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

As regards ventilation I guess it depends somewhat on the actual tank itself . I have a ReptileOne glass Viv that comes with FOUR vents built in to the sides which is two or three more than some wooden vivs ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> As regards ventilation I guess it depends somewhat on the actual tank itself . I have a ReptileOne glass Viv that comes with FOUR vents built in to the sides which is two or three more than some wooden vivs ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes but that is a dedicated glass vivarium, not a glass aquarium, which is designed to hold water.


----------

